# Spin's 01 Sentra gxe



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)

these pics are all 3yrs old. the first one was before i dropped it. why i havent taken new ones is beyond me.............but with the exception of those yuk stickers, the exterior is still exactly the same......iv painted the dash (not the whole dash, just the dash compartment, and where ac/stereo is at), the gauge overhead thing, and the trays on the doors with the lock and window buttons. (like my terminology ?  )





































after i wrecked, i saved the badges and added them to my headrests.......tacky, but i like it.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

red X
red X
red X
red X
red X
red X


----------



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)

wth? it shows up for me ........ gggrrrr...i dont know whats wrong with it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

u need a different host. Maybe your host requires you to be logged in to see the pics or they just don't allow remote hosting. Get yourself a page on cardomain.com and they will let you host your pix.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice car! BTW, I had to right click on the pic and click on Show Picture.


----------



## Spin82 (Oct 19, 2003)

im sorry, i dont know whats wrong with it. i have my personal pics hosted on the same site and they work fine....?

but thank you for the car compliment


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

nice and clean :fluffy:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Spin82, I hosted 2 of the pics so everyone can see them.
Nice black ride...goes well with the white rims
nice job :thumbup:










The emblems on the headrests...That would hurt if you ever hit your head on it...


----------

